# Jcb???



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyone know anything about JCB equipment? the good and the bad? Looking into buying a JCB 436 Loader didn't know if anyone had an problems or praise to tell me about.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Are you going to use it all year or just for snow?


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

pritty much just got snow...if not it'll be used to bucket materials around the site...but i don;t see much of that happening


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your better off renting it.

http://www.liftech.com/Rental_Construction.htm


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

it's gunna be a snow machine and it's something we want to own, it's not just for this year it's for every year till it dies....


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*jcb*

is junk!! dont waste the money!


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Why is JCB junk?,I've ran their loaders and backhoes and love them they are far from junk.


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*jcb??*

used to have a customer that sold jcb machines an he told me that there machines were decent but were built on a budget . that same customer now works for Cat,go figure! i have personally used the robot an they were a joke period an my uncle owns a Jcb an a john deere backhoes an he always tells me that the Jcb is no where near the john deere ! Hope that helps see ya George


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hmmm funny since the JCB 1400B backhoe I use has more power than any 310 i've ran,and the robot skid steer is not a joke,its much better layed out than the Cat's.

The only issue with JCB is that they use European hydraulic hose fittings and not the normal North American fittings you see on Cat's and John Deere's,other than that they are a very operator friendly layed out machine.

The 436 loader at the pit here is easier to preform a walkaround than the 950G they also own.Not to mention better on fuel.


----------



## elmo1537 (Aug 31, 2005)

jcb's are junk. we had a bunch of jcb equipment in iraq because they were always low bidder on government bids. plain and simple we had 8 boom lifts, 4 backhoes, and 3 front end loaders if more than half of all of the equipment was running instead of being repaired you were having an above average day. We had a couple of bobcat boom lift and they never broke down but the jcb's were being repaired more than they ran. Mind you these were brand new machines when they arrived and our mechanic followed all of the routine maintenance exactly as the manual explained. You are better off buying a shovel they are much more reliable.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

We bought a new machine Deere 244J, after renting for quite a few years, accountant said we were morons to rent when we could buy for nearly the same cash outflow, the great write-off and the strong resale value.

SD-Dave


----------



## VAhighwayman (Dec 7, 2005)

It all boils down to that you get what you pay for....in the long run..stick with either Deere or CAT


----------

